

German government hiring developers to make spyware for computer surveillance - denzil_correa
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/09/07/chaos_computer_club_german_agency_bka_hiring_developers_to_create_spyware_.html

======
TazeTSchnitzel
Ah, der Bundestrojaner :/

The concept of "federal trojan" and "western, liberal democracy" don't seem to
go together, in my mind. The former sounds like something Orwellian, perhaps
from the northern half of the Korean peninsula.

~~~
Zolomon
You mean Torwellian? Reference: 4:35 @
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o66FUc61MvU>

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
For future reference: appending &t=MM:SS to the end of a YouTube URL links to
that position in the video.

And what does an irrelevant YouTube rap have to do with this?

------
lignuist
That's a result of joining the German Democratic Republic (GDR) 1990.

